# my 9 month transformation



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

hey everyone, i would really like some feed back on how i am progressing. had a really annoying comment on a pic the other day by someone who is fat calling me gaunt :-( and although i dont think i am i wanted to check lol.

here was me in march at 100kg



this is me currently:

82kg slightly tensed



like i said i dot think i am gaunt, what is your opinion?

Currently i am around 11% bodyfat in these pictures. i am currently trying to build muscle slowly while staying at the body fat %.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi mate what sort of diet did you do to lose all that bf?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd say that you've done quite well. you look skinny, just focus on the bulk now. are you training sport specific or you just want to get big?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i tried lots of diets to be honest but it was basically less calories in the out, training hard with weights only, never really done any cardio. i think it helped me keep all the muscle i had, which lets face it wasnt much lol. i have made gains in my muscles though. actually gained 5lbs of lean mass over the period. all newbie gains though lol.

no sports, just want to look good in the mirror, trying to get upto 95kg eventually with around 8-10% bodyfat. the diet i would use again when i need to cut would be the timed carb idea. easy to follow, descent results and great energy to be able to lift still. i think its a sticky in the losing weight section. tried keto for 3 weeks, to extreme for me. otherwise i basically tried to eat 40/40/20 at a 750 deficit with one day a week eating around maintenance. i think the one day eationg normal helps alot. mentally and keeps you energised as such.

thanks for the replys. time ot focus on getting some serious muscle. aiming for 3lbs a month at first (still a newbie) then il just see what happens, cut and bulk when appropiate. i think i will go from 10-14% bodyfat. as i have heard this is optimal muscle building levels in terms of fat. over 15 or under 9% your body wants to retain fat at a higher rate apparantly.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

you've done really well there mate, well done! with a 750 deficit how much were you losing a week on average btw?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

at the higher bf % (february i started at 33% approx), in fact i have the stats for the first period anyway. this was the first 4months

Date Weight

07/02/2011	107

17/02/2011	104.4

24/02/2011	103

04/03/2011	101

15/03/2011	99.5

24/03/2011	97

02/04/2011	95.8

13/04/2011	94.6

29/04/2011	92.7

06/05/2011	92.3

17/05/2011	92

20/05/2011	89.9

01/06/2011	89.2

10/06/2011	87.8

22/06/2011	87.4 im guessing about 17% bodyfat here.

03/09/2011	83

09/09/2011	83.4

16/09/2011	84.4

28/09/2011	83

07/10/2011	83.5

12/10/2011	82.8

21/10/2011	81.2

generally it was slow but steady, more at the begining when i was fatter. although now i am cutting and bulking in mini cycles, since the 22/06 i have actually gained 5lbs of lean mass,

id guess in fat loss terms, when i was trying to actually lose i would lose between 1-2lbs a week now, and close to 2-3lbs during the begining couple of months


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

When was your 'before pic' taken? surely that isn't you at 33%bf is it?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

it was at 99kg, so would of been about 25-28% bodyfat, i spread the fat everywhere, hard to tell but i was a 43'' waist in that pic :-( wearing 40'' jeans at the time, luckily in 34'' jeans now though and 35'' waist


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

great work mate, i love seeing stuff like this!

keep up the good work man


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Brilliant mate!

Hope the next 9 months gives you more of what you want.

Well done.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Do a test and Deca cycle now mate, bulk you up.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

nah, i want to see what i can do natty, been tempted but i really want to work hard and get their within my natural capabilities, if and when i peak/plateau i may consider it but depending on how big i can get. i want the lean muscular look.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

well done mate loads of progress


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great job on getting the fat off, but now conentrate on putting on some mass. You look fairly skinny but now have a better starting point for adding muscle imo.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xroguexkevinx said:


> nah, i want to see what i can do natty, been tempted but i really want to work hard and get their within my natural capabilities, if and when i peak/plateau i may consider it but depending on how big i can get. i want the lean muscular look.


This isnt easy mate and the principles are exactly the same as the people going for much more size.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i think my favourite picture is the one of my back and shoulders, its the first picture where i can see any definition in the muscle between my shoulder blades


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

any advice on what to train? i was trying to train evenly on everything, especially chest and back so i dont get hunched over as such. also when my pecs get bigger i plan on doing exercises to work the upper part more to give the squarer shaping as such. really need to do some work on me shoulders lol. lets face it i need muscle everywhere for now lol.  DOH


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good work, as has been said you've now a base to build on training natural is a matharon not a sprint be prepared to but in some hard and heavy (but consistent) traininig in over the next few years and you'll end up with a great physique. Nail your diet get enough rest and keep the training simple and basic.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

will do!


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

> trying to get upto 95kg eventually with around 8-10% bodyfat


That's a pretty unrealistic goal unless you're 6'4+ or juiced up! I'd suggest training for strength and just watching your lifts improve. This way it will keep you motivated and the aesthetics will come with time. 

Great job on losing that weight btw.


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

This may be useful...

95kg = ~210lbs

Dr Casey Butt Phd, author of "Your Muscular Potential", has analyzed anthropometric

measurements of more than 300 drug-free champion bodybuilders and strength athletes

from 1947 to 2007. After 6 years of research he has come up with a set of equations to

measure your genetic potential based on your height. For a guy with 7" wrists and 9"

ankles who wants to achieve a muscular body with 10% body fat, this is the maximum

body-weight you can achieve naturally according to his data...

· 5'8" => max 190lbs

· 5'10" => max 199lbs

· 6'0" => max 207lbs

· 6'2" => max 216lbs

This is NOT your lean body mass, this is your total body-weight when you step on the

scale for your given height and at 10% body-fat. Quote from Dr Casey Butt Phd:

"In reality, it will take years of dedicated, productive training for most genetically typical

trainees to even approach these predictions. Most people, including champions, will

never achieve this level of development throughout all of their muscle groups - and

measurements taken at higher body fat levels do not reflect true muscular development.

If you reach 95% of most of these predictions - in lean condition - you will stand out in

almost any gym. In fact, 95% represents good lifetime goals for most genetically typical,

drug-free trainees. At a lean 90% you'd look like a fitness model."

I by no means wrote that, but bear it in mind. Making unrealistic goals is always a bad idea.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Sean91 said:


> Do a test and Deca cycle now mate, bulk you up.


Well thats some poor advice? Wouldn't even think about it yet.

Excellant resultsd well done!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

thats awesome stats  i have 7.25'' wrist and 9.25'' ankles  so its pretty damn close. my current stats are 84kg, 11% boday fat approximately, i am bulking for the next 2 months only, hoping to get some begginer/newbie gains and gain between 2-3lbs a month. then il cut for my holiday to brazil. when i return i am just pretty much planning on 3-4 bulking cutting and 1-2 months cutting.

i love bulking so much! it fun, my strength had reached new heights, my muscle (for me not compared to others) look huge.

I have been eating 1000 calories above what is needed they have all been healthy, averaging 300 protein, 350 carbs, 130 fat. my weight was at 84.3kg on sunday after my cut, when i was 81.2kg lowest, so i gained alot of water and food weight. and today i am still weighing the same, in fact yesterday i weighed 83.9kg. i am not upping or lowering my calories for another week. if i suddenly gain alot of weight i will lower it slightly if i gain 1lb a week il stay the same. if after another week no change il have to seriously think but if my strength continues to grow and the mirror reflects progress il probably wait it out.

when bulking, what type of strength increases should i expect? in one week ive added 10kg to my best bench press and 20kg from my strentgh during the cut. basically last week.

my workout is split 3 days on, 1 off, chest/bi/tri then back/abs then shoulder legs. no cardio currently. havent measured anything since i was on a cut some might measure chest, waist, thinghs, arms etc. in and out of the gym within 1 hour max. usually do 3 exercises per body part. except legs bi/tri which is 1 or 2, squats are the main legs one though.

also i eat around 150g of protein before gym, and 150 after, although afterwards it seems to be 2 main meals, at around 600-800 calories each. with 75g of protein in each, is 75g of protein too much? i dont feel tired or lathargic after eat them.

also i have omega 3 (flax seeds capsule) 4 a day, two in morning and two at night, and a a-z multi vitaminonce a day.

to be honest i am not really worried about how heavy i get overall. its just hard to believe that i can only gain 30 lbs of muscle before i max out. i guess being brainwashed by everyone doing roids really messes with perception. (i never plan on doing roids)

currently 164.5lbs leans mass

20.5lbs fat.

and my max is if i can do the maths right

195lb lean mass

and 20.5lbs fat

so if i can keep the fat the same and just build i should be pretty good. if i could gain 10-15lb in quality muscle as people say lol i think id be happy, well very happ lol. i am hoping this can be achieved with in a year-to a year and a half.

another thing, i have this friend at the gym who is 6ft4, he is probably around 10% fat and he weighs 95kg, and it would appear that he isnt actually much stronger then i am, yet the appearance between us in size of mucle is huge, he said he has done alot of higher reps lower weights, but can you really get big muscle with out the strength?

i have been solely focused on building a huge strength base so i can keep pushing the reps up at a later stage. would me keeping the same weights but just focusing on improving reps, curently 5x5, going towards 5x12 make my muscle look that much bigger?


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just over 6'4 and if he has those stats with no strength I'd say he's almost definitely on steroids or has ridiculously good genetics. For us normal folk doing high reps at low weights isn't gonna pack on any mass any time soon. Besides, adding strength and increasing my numbers is the whole fun of it for me. I'm about 100kg on the dot, no idea what my body fat is prob in the 15%-20% mark but I don't really care. As long as I don't have a belly I will continue to be happy increasing my strength.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

when i saw the headline for this thread,i thought maybe you was gonna tell us your preggers 9mth transformation and all  lol. doing well bud keep going


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

just took some pics, this is me while i am bulking, i think it looks alot different

what do you think?

cheers i feel like im preggers with all this food bloating lol!

thanks for all the replys, it is nice to know people read these forums


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tell him to get his fat ass in the gym


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i just found a couple pictures from augest 20th, look at the difference! i couldn't believe how much i have changed, so looking forward to building properly now


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

saved the back and shoulders under the wrong name, but it is august not october


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

great going there my friend, some great changes so far, keep up the good work


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Good going there bud, what a difference...its all repetition.. making yourself get down that that gym when u feel like taking a day off.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations buddy. Well well well done. Keep on going!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

had a spanner thrown in my works but i am over coming it, unfortuantely lost 2 weeks in the gym and now live further away from it so i cant really go as aften.

i am planning on currently doing a hst cycle for six weeks while eating to bulk.

ive been trying to find reviews etc on many different training programs but there dont seem to be any. all the websites have the same thing, dont do that do this type attitude and they all contradict. although i did find the seven pronciples of resistance training which was cool to read. and hst seem to fit with this quite well.

so in peoples opinion what is the best way to maximise mass gains while working out monday, wednesday and fridays only.

im thinking hst, ive read about HIT but it seems to get alot of negativity so il pass i think. i wouldnt mind doing a full body workout as i think it might keep me interested a little more.

if anyone has any ideas or training programs they would highly recomend then please post them up and what it was that you liked and if possible the results you experienced from it


----------

